# Acrylic staves with a twist



## NGLJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Attached is my first attempt at acrylic staves with a twist. It presented a number of challenges. I cut the staves on the bandsaw and glued up with epoxy. Drilling was the first challenge because the blank kept coming apart along the joins. However, not deterred I finally managed to drill a hole all the way through on the 3rd attempt, following repair work. Turning was interesting because you start with a larger blank, it is a very non-uniform blank and although there is no grain you feel the joints between the staves. When thinking about making the blank I considered putting plastic spacers between the staves but decided not to bother. As you can see it would have been a good idea because it would help to eliminate the glue lines between staves in most places. However, all things considered I was please with the learning exercise. The next one will have plastic spacers.


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 11, 2022)

For what it is worth, I use a Ryobi 18Volt 7/14 inch Miter saw with a 40 or 60 tooth blade to make my cuts in everything from wood to Aluminum or brass. It makes cuts on wood that you would swear had been sanded. Also, it is compact and only weighs in at around 15 pounds. I had to purchase the Ryobi 18volt 6mah battery to use with it which makes it around 18 pounds.


----------

